# good books ??



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

No Clue.... 
But I just read the Laci Peterson story, written by her mother...nothing to do with Goldens, but yet is a GREAT BOOK!  
Hopefully someone else can give you some better advice  Good Luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a GOOD book I have

Beginners Guide To Showing Dogs- I'm not sure who the author is...sorry!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Is that the book "Raising a Champion - Beginners Guide to Showing Dogs"


----------

